# Thread View Small



## Rumbii (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi
Can you please help? Everytime I view a page, half the page is full of adverts. Please see below. How can I get rid of this.
The font on the page is now really small.


----------



## Sally. (Jan 1, 2020)

are you on a computer or on your phone/tablet?

for computer you can try a couple of things:
1. make sure your page is "zoom in" to 100% to increase the font size. you can go bigger if you want. you can find "zoom" settings under "View" at the top of your browswer"

2. Download Adblock


----------



## Rumbii (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks Sally. I’m on an iPad.


----------



## Rumbii (Jan 1, 2020)

Sally. said:


> are you on a computer or on your phone/tablet?
> 
> for computer you can try a couple of things:
> 1. make sure your page is "zoom in" to 100% to increase the font size. you can go bigger if you want. you can find "zoom" settings under "View" at the top of your browswer"
> ...


 
Thanks Sally. Downloaded Adblock and it worked.


----------

